# Emails kommen bei web.de nicht an



## Paspirgilis (22. April 2009)

Hi,
Emails die ich per php von meinem neuen server aus versende kommen bei web.de meistens nicht an.
Woran könnte das liegen und wie behebe ich das Problem.

MFG
Mark Paspirgilis

PS: Ich weis das das am spamfilter liegt usw. Und ich weiß auch das ich wahrscheinlich nur hostname oder so einstellen muss, aber wäre jemand so nett und erklärt mir genau was ich wo per ssh eintragen muss?


----------



## zeroize (22. April 2009)

Hat der Server eine feste IP-Adresse? Wenn nicht, ist dies wahrscheinlich die Ursache, da die großen Emailanbieter keine Emails mehr von dynamischen IP-Adressen annehmen.
Wie siehen denn deine Logs aus und die Fehlermeldungen/Emails die zurückkommen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. April 2009)

Hi Mark,

ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht, dass du nur ein paar Befehle in die Konsole eintippen musst. 

Zuerst muss auf jeden Fall mit der Analyse begonnen werden, warum web.de entsprechende Emails ablehnt. Dazu müsstest du einen Blick in die Datei /var/log/mail.info (z.B. ist das der Pfad bei Debian-basierten Servern) werfen, also vi /var/log/mail.info, cat /var/log/mail.info, etc ... das ist der erste Schritt ...


----------



## Paspirgilis (23. April 2009)

Jo  klingt logisch.
Fehleranalyse um heraus zu finden was ich falsch mache.
Ich werde in ein paar Stunden mal die Fehler posten bzw. die logs.

Danke schon mal.

MFG
Mark Paspirgilis

hab exim4 drauf und in log/mail.info ists leer.
auch in /var/mail/* sind zwar ein paar dateien aber die ergeben keinen sinn für mich.
ich durchforste gerade  /var/exim4/*
müsste gleich die logs gefunden haben...

"For some reason it's working now"  -.-
Ich vermute weil ich die Umbrüche immer mit nem php return gemacht hab.

```
$nachricht = 'Hi,
Um deinen Account bei dragonball zu Aktivieren.
Und hier noch eine Zeile.
MFG
Ich';
```
Das Problem ist das scheint nicht RFC konform zu sein sagt php.net.
Aber wie gehen die denn anders?
Mit "\n"  und "\r\n" gehts nicht, die werden in der Email auch so hartgecoded ausgegeben.

MFG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. April 2009)

Ist moeglicherweise ein anderer Teil der Mail nicht konform mit den RFCs?
Vielleicht irgendwelche Header? Fehlt vielleicht was? Irgendwas falsch?

Ich wuerde mal eine komplette Mail, inklusive Header, nehmen und durch SpamAssassin jagen, vielleicht kommt da ja was bei rum wo's hapert.

Das Problem ist ja leider dass die Spam-Filter der Mail-Anbieter einem nix sagen warum dass denn nun Spam ist. Und genau das Problem kannst Du mit SpamAssassin beheben, denn der sagt Dir warum er meint die Mail ist Spam.


----------



## Paspirgilis (24. April 2009)

Gute idee, aber ich hab noch nie von spam assasins gehört.
Ich schreib mal den kompletten code vom email senden.
Weil header sende ich auch mit.

```
$betreff = 'Dragonball History Aktivierungsemail';
			$nachricht = 'Hi,\nUm deinen Account bei ' . $sDomain . ' zu Aktivieren\nklicke auf folgenden Link:\n' . $sURL .
			'?area=activation&id=' . mysql_insert_id() . '&code=' . $code . '\n\nDeine Daten:\nUsername: ' . $name .
			'\nPasswort: ' . $pw . '\n\nBitte merke dir deine Account daten!\n\nMFG\nDragonball-History-Team';
			$header = 'From: ' . $sEmail . "\r\n" .
			'Reply-To: ' . $sEmail . "\r\n" .
			'X-Mailer: PHP/' . phpversion();
			mail($email, $betreff, $nachricht, $header);
```

PS:  Wie gesagt die "\r\n"'s kommen hartgecoded an  also kein umbruch, was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2009)

SpamAssassin ist ein OpenSource Spam-Filter. Ich setze ihn auf meinem System ein um Mails die ich per POP3 abhole zu filtern. Entsprechend hab ich bei meinen Mail-Providern den Spam-Filter (soweit moeglich) deaktiviert und verlasse ich mich ausschliesslich auf SpamAssassin, was ich soweit auch nur unter "gute Idee" einordnen kann, denn ich hab kaum Spam in meinen eigentlichen Postfaechern und auch keine False Positives.
Zu Beginn gab es ein paar False Positives, aber nachdem diese mal manuell als "nicht Spam" gekennzeichnet wurden ist es damit nun vorbei. SpamAssassin lernt eben auch und filtert nicht einfach nur dumm rum. 

Wie gesagt, im Zusammenhang mit Deinem Problem finde ich SpamAssassin angebracht da er Dir zum einen mitteilt warum eine Mail als Spam eingestuft wurde und zum anderen eben weil ich durchweg gute Erfahrung mit der Erkennung von Spam gemacht habe.


----------



## dragon001 (30. April 2009)

Wenn es sich um nen Server mit statischer IP und regulärer domain (domain.tld)
dann solltest du mal schauen, ob dein SMTP Server einen host angibt und beim
dns Server würd ich als txt v=spf1 ip4:%deineIP%/23 -all
anlegen.
Hat mir bei Problemen via MailServer und php mail geholfen.
Außerdem würd ich dir empfehlen alles via SMTP zu senden.
Dann kannst du sicher sein, das die Mails auch ankommen, da im Fehlerfall eine Antwort des anderen Servers zurück kommt
^^


----------

